# louvers, suppliers



## Spike_dawg (Sep 8, 2012)

New to this site, moderate wood working skills - - - I know how to do most things but not how to do them well. I am a GOOD listener and know to ask questions FIRST!!!

I am going to make basswood plantation shutters but need a source for the louvers. I really don't want to make them as the quantity is prohibitive. Each shutter requires 17 louvers and there will be more than 40 shutters.

Anyone have a source for basswood louvers? Basswood supply? A good lumber supply in Phoenix, AZ?

I'll be posting a lot of questions on how to accomplish each task as I proceed along this path. I'm hoping I won't try your patience.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I was looking at this not too long ago.

http://woodworking.rockler.com/hardware/Shutter


----------



## weldingdrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you build the shutters you were planning on? Did you get the louvers from A supplier? I am currently building some for my house and am using norm Abrams plans as a foundation with some of my own creative details. I will make my louvers with my planer/moulder.


----------



## Spike_dawg (Sep 8, 2012)

I am building shutters. It is a lot of work! I spent several days with a shutter manufacturer in Phoenix who showed me how to build the shutters, set up jigs to minimize the work load, and how to assemble. He also sold me the louver material at his cost and turned me on to his hardware supplier, US Industrial Fasteners.
You will need hinges, flange bushings, tension control pins,shutter pins, magnetic catches screws, dowels, etc. Trying to make your own louvers will be very problematic as a minor defect easily catches the eye and is quite obvious. Even a slight shift in drilling the holes will be intolerable. It's a lot of work, though if you are only building one or two, you won't spend the months of designing and making jigs, like I did.

Just a note… you assemble the louvers and control rod together BEFORE installing on the stiles.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Up until we lost our plant last summer because of a fire we ran hundreds of thousands of feet of basswood louver and stile stock for plantation shutter manufacturers in addition to many architectural moldings. There are other people who do this and you should be able to google them on the internet.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Spike_dawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Helluvawreck is correct, you can find many some on the web which make the louvers and stiles. I found NONE that would sell to the general public, or in a reasonable quantity. Some will sell to anyone but only by the container load. Much of the wood is now from Vietnam or China, and you can order a boat load if you have the need. Good luck and let me know if you find something reasonable.


----------

